# man this sucks



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm on LJ, right, and this guy who was always oh so controversial and ticking everyone off has decided to become a born again fundamentalist christian.

Now i love my christian peeps but he's abusing the religion with a dash of cultist fundamentalism.

I hope it's just a joke...he's reminding me of the way I was with Ayn Rand


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

what's LJ, person3?


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

that's a common trend. Why do you think hard-core drug and sex addicts often turn into the most rabid Christians? It's just another part of their extreme and addicitve personalities.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah, what is LJ ?

bumped up for sebastion and my curiousity.

:?:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

Livejournal.com=LJ


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

yup, live-freakin'-journal. It's basically crack. Without the inconvenience of having to go buy a crackpipe. That's why I use LJ. Instead of crack.


----------

